# Is My Tank Ready? Picking Up Fish Wednesday Night



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi guys, another noob question, and just like my last question looking for some re-assurance here...

My tank has been up and running over a week now (about 10 days) with 6 goldfish (not feeders these were well kept fish) two little sharks... and some other fish that I thought looked cool...lol.

I have a 55g tank, fluval 306, 700gph power head.

I have been checking the water levels to see how the cycle is going, but it doesn't seem like much has changed... the amonia level spiked a little bit a few days ago and was back at 0 the next day, but all the other levels (nitrate, nitrite) have sat at 0. Tank is nice a clear.

I am planning on taking delivery of my two RBPs tomorrow night... do you think the tank is ready???


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, if you want a short cut, go to any LFS (primarily Petco and Petsmart) and get some "Safe Start"...It's established aerobic bacteria and will basically instantly cycle your tank...make sure your pH is around 6.6 - 7.0, and I always keep my temp at 80 degrees and then you should be good to go!...however, I still think you should upgrade to the fluval 406 instead of the 306 if you insist on using canisters...I don't think the 306 will be sufficient as the turnover rate is only 3.5 X's (205 g/hr)...I would do two AC-70's if you can get them...and they are a lot cheaper than canisters and do excellent filtration...IMO, hands down the best HOB filter on the market!..


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks again Da'Manster!

And once again, I am a noob moron. You speaking about the "safe start" reminded me that My GF was caught dumping something in the tank the other day... I didn't think anything of it (this was just before the goldfish were released from their bags) I just called her...it was a "safe start" type product... so i guess that would be why the levels are all at 0... didn't even think of that!!!! (she has been banned from touching the tank...lol)

My PH is still just a little high.. 7.2 yesterday evening.. should be ok by fish time tho.

I'm sure you will be right, but I (no offense) hope you are wrong about the filter...lol. I can always add another canister one later (the tank is too close to the wall, and has to be, for a hang on. my original plan was two big marineland hang ons.

Thanks for the tips as always!!!


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

I find it very hard to believe in a stocked tank with goldies iridescent sharks and more fish that you have 0 readings for nitrate. That should be a red flag for anyone who knows anything about water chemistry.

I'd ask someone else to test your water, your test kit is clearly faulty if those are your readings. And cycling an aquarium with other fish is putting whatever future fish you plan on keeping at risk of parasites etc., especially because you have weak susceptible fish due to them being exposed to the cycle.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Malladus, this is why I asked... I do not know much about chemestry... and I found it odd that all were zeros...

The petco by me does free water tests... I can take it there... currently I am using an API test kit.

if my levels are 0 again tonight... I will have it checked by petco.

Thanks!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, nitrates should be kept at 10ppm or below...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok...Re-tested... I think maybe I didn't follow all the steps to a "T"

Levels are as follows (guesstimate based on the color chart....)

PH 7.2

Ammonia .75

Nitrite .10

Nitrate 5 maybe 6

that seem better?


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Well they ain't dead yet...lol... a bit skittish when you walk by... BUT they just hang out and hover near the window once they see its just a person ...they were used to being in a high traffic area so I hope they calm down quick


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

nice setup and reds, Ray!...







...Good to hear things are working out for you!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Manster! Stil gotta finish the hood and the door for the cabinet... but not too bad for one days work...lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah, and nice DIY cabinet and stand that you built!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks again man!









The stand is WAY overbuilt.... could easily put a hottub on that thing... there are 8 posts... each post is made up of 2 - 2by4s


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey, it's better to be safe than sorry!...


----------

